# First NUb Stand!!!



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

And of course it would be with a NUb... :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Yosysfire (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice, I love Nub stands. I also think the Maduro is my favorite Nub..


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Gotta try this one day, oh and a nub.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

That is sooo cool !!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I love seeing the nub stands, but don't like nubs.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! I love oliva's other stuff, still need to try a nub.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice nub stand one of my favorite smokes!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pic!

Nubs though...good flavor, but the tmj, ouch! lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Your next mission: Opus A :twitch:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Your next mission: Opus A :twitch:


I'm on it Cap'n! :usa2:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice.. I had my first Nub the other day and accidentally knocked off the ash before I could try a stand.. I had the maduro and it was great.. One of my new favorites..


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice

I really need to try one of those


----------

